# DAFT and finding a place to live!



## LegacyLoot1414 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello!

My husband, myself, and our 1 year old son will be moving over to the Netherlands next July! Now, since we are moving via the DAFT treaty, we already know we need the 4500 euros in a bank account...but what we are wondering and trying to figure out is where can we go to find a place to rent as we need an address in the Netherlands. I know Airbnb will not work, and the like wont, because, we need an actual residence. We do not have good credit, so I was wondering if agencies and such go off of your credit? Or where can we find a place that doesn't make you have good credit. Also, I read that you need Insurance but cannot get it until you move there and register. Is that true?

Thanks!

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get our ducks in a row, lol


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, the sort of good news is that your US credit history stays in the US and doesn't follow you when you move elsewhere. So, no, Dutch rental agencies won't bother with your US credit reports. 

The not so good news is that you obviously don't have any credit history in the Netherlands. Normally, this sort of thing is handled through your bank (in the Netherlands) - and it can be tricky setting up a Dutch bank account until you're actually in place, which requires an address, etc.

I suspect you either need to already resident in the Netherlands, or you need to make at least one preliminary trip over to arrange for accommodation, banking and insurance before you make your application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LegacyLoot1414 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for the reply!


----------

